# Oriskany Report January 12, 2007



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

We finally got the chance to get the H2O Below out today for a charter. We headed out to the O at around 8:00am this morning. We were greeted at the pass by sloppy seas due to the swing in the wind. It was 2-3, mostly 3, at really short intervals. We got sloshed around pretty good on the way out, but the nice part about being out on a big boat like that is that you can get out of the wind and stay dry even when the boat is getting sprayed. At 40 degrees this morning, that was important. We made it out to the O in about and hour and a half, and I tied in. The water temperature was 66-68 degrees, and the visibility was 60-70 feet. I made the first dive just hanging up high and watching everyone, most of whom were diving the O for the first time. After an hour and five minute run time, I headed up. We hung out on the surface for a little over an hour and then we headed back in. We had a mixed boat of tech and rec, and all of the recreational divers decided to skip the second dive. Once you get warm and dry it's hard to convince yourself to get cold and wet again. So with no recreational divers to watch out for I grabbed a spear gun and hopped in. Sean Mclemore was tagging along for the trip, and as I headed down I saw that he had already shot the big grouper that I had seen on the first dive. So I swam around and came across a couple of scamp that I popped. I surfaced to find that in the forty-five minutes that I was down the seas had slicked off considerably. I untied us, and then we headed in with seas of one foot or less. It was absolutely beautiful. We got back to the dock at around 2:30pm, unloaded, and cleaned fish. It was a great day on the water. We're going to try and go tomorrow, if the weather holds. Hopefully it will.

Rich


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet man!!!! SOunds like you had fun Rich!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

sounds like a jamm up trip man. hope y'all were thinking about the folks that gotta work on such a perty day.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Rich, I need to get out there with you on one of the trips to the O. Sounds like it was a great day.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report, it's getting me spooled up for Monday! Is the vis always that good at the O?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, it was a hell of a day yesterday. Hopefully today will be as good. The viz on the O is varies anywhere from 30ft-200+ft. Generally the viz is somewhere in the 70ft range +/-. You definitely get more good viz days out there than not. We are headed out there this morning. Hopefully it will be as good today as it was yesterday. I'll let you know.

Rich


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice man. Glad someone is getting wet.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

For those interested, have Rich tell 'bout diving the "O" @ night! Makes you want to dive on a good moon w/ good vis no matter how many times ya been on it during the day. I've never been on at night but after Rich told me about his dive, I'm planning a trip as soon as I can!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, that was probably one of the best dives of my life. Planning a repeat for later this month. Hopefully my drysuit will be in by then!

Dove her again yesterday and shot a 40-45lbs AJ, anda nice scamp. I'll post the report with pics as soon as I get them.

Rich


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

my first (only) dive on the O was that night dive. that was freaking awesome. if anybody gets the chance that is a must.


----------

